# 1986 Landau Conversion COMPLETED!



## 1986Landau (Nov 10, 2014)

I recently acquired a 1986 Landau 14' boat with a 1987 Cox trailer, I actually traded a custom built Ruger 10/22 takedown for it... Approximate value $600.00
My main goal is to restore and build it for my 2 year old and myself to take on the local rivers and small lakes, I will be building some sort of casting deck on the front and a carpeted floor between the benches! I am going the electric trolling motor route as some of the lakes we will be going to do not allow gasoline motors. the boat came with an old 24 LBS Motorguide that will be upgraded but probably used until I figure out what ill be doing with the floor plan and so on...


Here is the progress so far, I am waiting for the Macropoxy to cure now so I can flip the boat over!


----------



## Brine (Nov 10, 2014)

Congrats on the rig. Lots of memories for you and TJ in the making.


----------



## cprince (Nov 14, 2014)

Sherwin Williams Macropoxy? Is that something people commonly use for the bottom of a Jon? Just curious to see if there is a viable alternative to Steelflex. I have a hard time trying to get them to ship to Canada!

Craig


----------



## 1986Landau (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't know that it is common, I purchased it for a fiberglass build that never happened! My only concern is that it would crack with the expansion and contraction of the aluminium or when the aluminium flexes... it is however tough and adhesion is excellent! I used to be in the auto refinishing business and have to say I am impressed with the material so far, ill have more info on its durability in the spring though...

I have recently replied to a 4 year old post of someone here that used it asking how its held up but have not received a response yet...


----------



## 1986Landau (Nov 17, 2014)

I decided to remove the existing bunks and install longer ones, I also added two in the center for extra support!
now as soon as I get some time ill install the carpet and flip the boat over onto the trailer..


----------



## 1986Landau (Nov 21, 2014)

So I got the bunk carpet installed on the new bunks last night, now this weekend I can flip the boat onto the trailer and figure out where to position the roller!
Ill also try to get the new registration decals installed..

My daughter is due in 4 weeks so I have a feeling my project will slow down for the most part until spring!


----------



## 1986Landau (Nov 23, 2014)

So I got the boat flipped and onto the trailer only to find some loose rivets in the rear seat, the rivets were tight in the hull "water tight" but were loose in the seat if that makes sense! I drilled out the loose rivets and replaced them with stainless bolts and then had to do some touch up painting... I did get the new registration sticker and numbers applied and the boat upright and ready to prep the interior for paint! the front roller or bunk still needs to be figured out but here are some updated pictures!


----------



## 1986Landau (Dec 27, 2014)

Well my daughter is here, born on December 15th and weighing 7lbs 9oz! her name is Leena and will be taking up most of my spare time over the next while. I am a proud papa! 
I did somehow manage to get some work done on the boat over the holiday and weekend though, picked up a used Minn Kota Riptide 74 bow mounted trolling motor from a friend for $75.00
I was trying to figure out how to convert it to a transom mount and decided to pull my old Motorguide apart and modify the mount from it to fit the Riptide 74, all I ended up doing was turning the upper unit 180 degrees so it would be functional and expanding the hole in the Motorguide transom mounting bracket from 1 inch to 1-1/4 inches so it would fit the composite shaft on the Riptide 74. Only time will tell if it will hold up to the abuse of the more powerful motor. I still need to shorten the shaft on the Riptide 74 but I want to wait till I take her out and give it a good testing, Also got the transom wood installed as well as some other stuff, Oh and I think I may do a front seat delete and install a flat floor right above the supports! I'm open to your all's opinions especially on the floor....


----------



## 1986Landau (Dec 27, 2014)

For some reason I got cut off at 10 pictures so here is the rest I was trying to load..


----------



## 1986Landau (Jan 22, 2015)

So I got a little progress done on the boat! Removed the front bench seat, Opened the rear bench seat for storage, Started working on the mini deck up front which will hold the batteries and onboard charger and started installing the floatation foam in case we take on water. 1 inch foam will also go on the floor between the ribs and then plywood and carpet over it.


----------



## derekdiruz1 (Jan 22, 2015)

I love the battery with the charger right there. Smart thinking!


can't wait to see where this goes


----------



## 1986Landau (Jan 26, 2015)

Completed the foam installation up front and got some pictures during daylight!


----------



## 1986Landau (Feb 2, 2015)

Finally figured out my wiring, below is the diagram.


----------



## 1986Landau (Feb 4, 2015)

Floor foam is in place, not the best foam job but I got the foam for free as they were scraps from the construction company that's in the same warehouse that I work in. now to start cutting and fitting the plywood.


----------



## 1986Landau (Feb 4, 2015)

here are the pictures of the custom 10/22 takedown I traded for the boat.


----------



## 1986Landau (Feb 6, 2015)

Its supposed to be in the 50's here this weekend, hoping to make some progress! I'm going to try getting the plywood cut, test fitted and ready for carpet. Might get the batteries and wiring in as well. Anyone else planning on working on their boats this weekend?


----------



## bthompson92 (Feb 6, 2015)

I will be, picking her up from the welder tmrw morning. Depending on the temps here tmrw may start prepping for paint. From the looks of your last post I thought you sold the landau for the ruger 10/22.


----------



## 1986Landau (Feb 6, 2015)

bthompson92 said:


> I will be, picking her up from the welder tmrw morning. Depending on the temps here tmrw may start prepping for paint. From the looks of your last post I thought you sold the landau for the ruger 10/22.



Yeah i may have to edit the wording on that! Looks like you have a nice project going as well, what are your plans as far as paint, flooring and power plant?


----------



## Y_J (Feb 6, 2015)

1986Landau said:


> Its supposed to be in the 50's here this weekend, hoping to make some progress! I'm going to try getting the plywood cut, test fitted and ready for carpet. Might get the batteries and wiring in as well. Anyone else planning on working on their boats this weekend?


LOL, that's all I do every day.
So far you're looking pretty good on yours.


----------



## 1986Landau (Feb 9, 2015)

Well here is the latest progress, looks like it will be cold for a while so I wont be able to continue for a while. next step is a little more woodwork, paint the interior and install carpet. all the electronics are installed and working.


----------



## 1986Landau (Feb 14, 2015)

Well today I got the boat wet so I could try out the new motor and see how well the weight was distributed, just a touch front heavy which is fine as my shipmate only weighs 25lbs and he will be up front. till I get the boat done there will be more weight in the back though.


----------



## 1986Landau (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks like I wont be working on the boat for a while!


----------



## Y_J (Feb 23, 2015)

1986Landau said:


> Looks like I wont be working on the boat for a while!


Wow.. We got snow coming sometime in the next 2-3 hrs. Sure glad mine is inside


----------



## Johnny (Feb 24, 2015)

wow


I think you did an AWESOME deal !! You got the better end of that there licorice stick for sure !!!

I have the generic 10/22 with a scope that I really like and would have a hard time trading it for anything.
But you did really really good.
and your build is coming around very nicely. It will be Spring Time before you know it.


----------



## 1986Landau (Mar 2, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> wow
> 
> 
> I think you did an AWESOME deal !! You got the better end of that there licorice stick for sure !!!
> ...





Thanks!


----------



## 1986Landau (Mar 2, 2015)

Finally got around to cutting the motor shaft, should be a bit more comfortable to run now.


----------



## atron (Mar 4, 2015)

Just got an 87 Landau very similar to yours that I am beginning to work on, you have given me some good ideas. How hard was it to remove the middle seat?


----------



## 1986Landau (Mar 4, 2015)

atron said:


> Just got an 87 Landau very similar to yours that I am beginning to work on, you have given me some good ideas. How hard was it to remove the middle seat?




Congratulations on your rig! The seat removal was easy enough, just drilled the rivets out and lifted the seat out. I wish I would have done this before the exterior paint work was completed because I would have welded the holes shut. I just used stainless bolts, washers and nuts to fill the holes then touched the paint up a bit. 

Oh and be sure to post pictures of your boat and progress!


----------



## 1986Landau (Mar 16, 2015)

Finally got some warmer weather! Fabricated some aluminum panels to cover the wiring and painted all the plywood. Now to paint the aluminum on the interior.


----------



## 1986Landau (Apr 3, 2015)

Got some warmer weather and resumed painting, still need to paint the one side and gunnels. also need to cut and paint a piece of plywood to install between the floor and deck as a kick panel. I changed my mind on the flooring material when i scored some left over GAF TPO roofing walkway pad at work, it is a thin rubber material with molded diamond tread pattern as a nonskid surface. Hey it was FREE! It will get cut to fit and be fully adhered to the plywood. below are some pictures of the latest progress.


----------



## 1986Landau (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm so close to being done I can taste it....


----------



## 1986Landau (Apr 13, 2015)

Latest work completed, Made paddle hooks, Non skid added to final coats of paint on deck and plywood on seat, Installed and painted kick panel below front deck, Fire extinguisher installed and Flooring terminated with screws and washers to prevent pealing. I still need to paint the gunnels, Install cleats and add anchors etc. This warm weather has gotten me all excited to complete this ASAP and hit the water!


----------



## 1986Landau (Apr 23, 2015)

TJ and I got to put her in the water last weekend, I'm very happy with the way the boat has turned out!


----------



## 1986Landau (May 5, 2015)

Got the boat back on the water over the weekend.


----------



## CMOS (May 7, 2015)

Well done Sir! =D> 


CMOS


----------



## 1986Landau (Jun 1, 2015)

Gunnels are sanded, hopefully will get them painted this week. I ordered 3 new seats, a Cabela's spider seat base and some rod holders. Oh and i got my fishing license last Thursday so TJ and I should be ready for a fishing adventure!


----------



## 1986Landau (Jun 3, 2015)

Well the gunnels are painted and the seats have been installed, time to give her a bath and stop working on it and start catching fish! I'm sure ill come up with a list of things to change/add over the coming winter but for now I'm done with her and ready to do some relaxing...


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jun 4, 2015)

No outboard?

Very nice job!


----------



## 1986Landau (Jun 4, 2015)

No outboard yet as we are just going to small local reservoirs (some of which are electric only), will probably pick up a small one someday though!


----------



## 1986Landau (Jun 15, 2015)

All cleaned up and ready to hit the water!


----------



## 1986Landau (Jun 15, 2015)

Out on the water, Goal of the day was for TJ to catch his first fish and it was a SUCCESS!


----------



## Gators5220 (Jun 15, 2015)

Man I dig the boat man, simple effective, good layout too bud.


----------



## 1986Landau (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank You!


----------



## 1986Landau (Aug 24, 2015)

Found a 1972 Eska 1747B 7 Hp outboard for $150, replaced the water pump and the fuel lines and changed the lower unit oil. runs great! decided since i have an outboard i would put the bow mount back on my Minn Kota Riptide 74 and move her up front. relocated the batteries and charger to the rear to balance her out. the Eska pushes her at 8 mph but im hoping with a little carb cleaning and tuning i can get that up just a little bit.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks good!

Now that you have a motor hanging off the back, I'd be a slight bit concerned with the trailer, looked a tad small/short in previous pics. If anything, run your bunks out to/past the transom.

Also, great idea on the nachos in the scoop chips, will be doing that for my kid :beer:


----------



## 1986Landau (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for pointing out the trailer thoughts, i did move some weight around over the weekend. i will see if i can move the boat up the trailer and also look into moving some of the bunks back. i did notice yesterday that i had very little tongue weight since moving the batteries to the rear and adding the outboard. if my memory is correct i have about 3 feet of open tongue up front so i should have some to play with.

And yes scoop nachos have become quite common at my house! heating them up in a seasoned grill also gives them some added flavor..


----------



## DarynCashmark (Aug 25, 2015)

Really nice work on the re-build. It turned out awesome. I especially like your rubber diamond plate floor!!!


----------

